# Exterior Regal Select High Build vs. Regal Select Moorgard



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Moorgard has been our go-to exterior product for as long as I can remember. Since the big "switch over" to the gennex colorants the paint store has been pushing the high build product and no longer stocks the Moorgard(Regal Select-"non high build").
We've used the Regal Select High Build several times on smaller projects and have found it to be difficult to move(roller & brush) It seems to be a good product, but it's sticky and after using the traditional Moorgard all these years I do not find it user friendly. I have a large project coming up and before I pull the trigger on the exact product I was just curious if anyone has any input/ experience using the newer Moorgard Regal Select vs. the Regal Select High Build for exteriors recently. This particular project is a deep base forest green.
Thanks .....


----------



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

My dealer here in new Orleans sold the hi build regal select for about 3 months and then switched back to regal. I found the hi build was actually better for spraying hardi board on new construction than moorgard. I would think your dealer could get regular regal if you give a little notice.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

They absolutely can get it. It just becomes a "thing". They don't like to over order because they don't stock it and because they don't stock it...I usually like to over order, "just in case".
They all recommend the extender in the high build to help it move and I certainly have used it here and there for a door or something to make life easier and improve results, but I never was a fan of adding stuff to premium paint to "fix" it, especially on a larger scale. 
I can see how the high build would be a good choice to spray new hardi. Thanks for your insights.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Cliff we use extender in all the new paints. Before any is used we power mix in Xim. It's almost impossible to keep up these newer paints without it.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Cliff we use extender in all the new paints. Before any is used we power mix in Xim. It's almost impossible to keep up these newer paints without it.


 I know many do...it just seems silly to pay over $40/gal for premium paint from a top manufacturer and then need to change the chemistry in order to make it usable. For spraying or particularly "tricky" projects we all have "altered" paint to improve results and workability forever, but to be "necessary" on a large scale for exterior brush & roll work and as common practice- it has to make me believe that the manufacturers have still to get it right.
If "your" making a product that can't be used without extender added, then maybe "you"(the manufacturer) should have added the extender.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

CliffK said:


> I know many do...it just seems silly to pay over $40/gal for premium paint from a top manufacturer and then need to change the chemistry in order to make it usable. For spraying or particularly "tricky" projects we all have "altered" paint to improve results and workability forever, but to be "necessary" on a large scale for exterior brush & roll work and as common practice- it has to make me believe that the manufacturers have still to get it right.
> _*If "your" making a product that can't be used without extender added, then maybe "you"(the manufacturer) should have added the extender.*_


You know that extenders are basically pure VOCs in content, right? If the manufacturers added the extender themselves, the paint would no longer be zero/low VOC and they'd be back where they started before reformulating to comply with VOC regs. Yes they still need to get the chemistry right, but the answer seems to lie in developing a chemical that improves open time without adding VOC content.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

We are almost exclusive Ben Moore. For exteriors we use Regal Select. Yes we miss the flowing properties of Moore Guard, but we just roll with it.


----------

